# The Innocence of Childhood



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2021)

We must nurture the precious ones while GOD protects them for they are our future.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 10, 2021)

cool


----------



## jerry old (Aug 10, 2021)

Trax, you continue to surprise.


----------



## Remy (Aug 10, 2021)

What happens when they make it to 18? Then they don't matter again.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 10, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## grahamg (Aug 11, 2021)

Remy said:


> What happens when they make it to 18? Then they don't matter again.


It matters too, no matter what the law might say about the age of responsibility, and they can have their troubles too of course, unless they're very lucky.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 11, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Very cool


I'll second that!


----------

